# Diagrama de Televisor con chassis MC14A



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola, solo quiero compartir éste diagrama(tengo otros mas), es para televisores con chassis MC14A, creo que puede ser de 14'' a 20''.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

bienvenido sea el diagrama ¡¡ espero subas otros mas ¡¡


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

De tele, me tengo que fijar si tengo, pero tengo muchos de audio.

Éste era para un tele de 20'' que me trajeron, no recuerdo la falla, pero me sirvió un montón.

Saludos mi rey.

PD: Colecciono datasheet's y diagramas de lo que encuentre, pero no se si subirlos aquí, o esperar a que alguien lo necesite...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2012)

mira aquí,podes agrandar tu colección
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/


----------

